# strap on doesn't fit



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Due to age (late 50's) my husband's erections are often no longer firm enough to allow penetration. We want to avoid use of medication but from time to time, although we do other stuff, we do miss having the option of actual intercourse. 

We tried a hollow strap on but my husband tells me it was extremely constrictive and difficult for him as his penis could not fit comfortably within the hollow once things got passionate (which is a pity as I liked it and I think he was okay with it too, other than the size thing). Hand held dildos don't do much for me I'm afraid.

Any thoughts please?


----------



## GeekinDisguise (Mar 24, 2010)

Cant say for sure what it is specifically that yall are looking for.. e.g. is it important that he is the one doing the humping?

Because if he doesnt necessarily need to be the one between your legs, it is possible that you could get one of those nifty dildos that sticks to a flat surface...and then rig something to have it where you need it. 

The dildo could be working in the back and he could be in the front getting worked on by you ;D

Also... there are non medicinal options for getting erections and maintaining them. **** rings for example.

For a more personal touch there is also kits for making a moulding of his penis for use as a dildo. Though that would be the handheld variety.. unless you can get a kit with a suction cup option for the base, to stick it on a flat surface.

Finally, you could try a strap on on his thigh, or his chest, or his stomach, or anywhere really. There are a variety of strap on options.

Also, if he can specify what the issue is as far as comfort goes (too big, too small, too bendy, too hard, too soft) then you might be able to find one that is a better fit for him. Or possibly even modify one, if you are feeling crafty.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Specifically, he tells me he's too big to fit comfortably inside the hollow. We did try it once with it positioned at the base of his stomach but, for me, it didn't feel nearly as good/natural as when it was actually on his penis, so the thought of a dildo on a surface does not immediately appeal to me either but thanks for the suggestion - it could work for some people.

But you've got me pondering now - I THINK I am right in saying that he can fit into it okay when he is not aroused so I suppose if he ejaculates first, cleans up and puts it on after, it should be okay for him size-wize. For this to happen I would have to get my head round the fact of him going through the motions of thrusting but him not really being on that high (having already ejaculated), and this would be difficult for me.


----------



## GeekinDisguise (Mar 24, 2010)

pulse said:


> Specifically, he tells me he's too big to fit comfortably inside the hollow. We did try it once with it positioned at the base of his stomach but, for me, it didn't feel nearly as good/natural as when it was actually on his penis, so the thought of a dildo on a surface does not immediately appeal to me either but thanks for the suggestion - it could work for some people.
> 
> But you've got me pondering now - I THINK I am right in saying that he can fit into it okay when he is not aroused so I suppose if he ejaculates first, cleans up and puts it on after, it should be okay for him size-wize. For this to happen I would have to get my head round the fact of him going through the motions of thrusting but him not really being on that high (having already ejaculated), and this would be difficult for me.


yeah that doesnt sound too fun. Perhaps the answer is a different strap on. 

Odd as it may sound you may want to consider asking someone at the sex shop for help. Maybe if they know which one you have, and what the issues are with it, they can recommend something that might work better.

Do they have strapons with a more pliable inside? Like a squishy gel type layer? Something like that with some cushion might work well.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

You're interesting suggestions are apreciated.

Although I'm much too timid to actually go into a sex shop, I plan to contact one online by e-mail/whatever to explain and ask those questions. A strap on with a "more pliable inside? Like a squishy gel type layer?" would be fantastic if it exists. 

Um yes - using a mould kit does sound fun, regardless, so I think I'll give this a go!


----------



## GeekinDisguise (Mar 24, 2010)

pulse said:


> You're interesting suggestions are apreciated.
> 
> Although I'm much too timid to actually go into a sex shop, I plan to contact one online by e-mail/whatever to explain and ask those questions. A strap on with a "more pliable inside? Like a squishy gel type layer?" would be fantastic if it exists.
> 
> Um yes - using a mould kit does sound fun, regardless, so I think I'll give this a go!


I understand what you mean about being timid in regards to sex shops .


Ill tell ya though.. every time before I have to go into one (and dont get me wrong.. im talking like..4-5 times in my lifetime heh) I just tell myself before walking in..

"Everyone has sex"

"Everyone uses toys"

"The people who work in here spend all day talking to people about sex stuff"

"I am no where near the weirdest/creepiest guy that they get in here"

"No one in here is going to think im a pervert"


And by the time I walk through the door im feeling pretty confident that im not being judged or stared at hehe.

Its honestly not as bad as you think... as long as you dont go to a "shady" store in some unlit parking lot somewhere.. you arent gonna have some hairy man with pitstains working behind the counter, giving you a leer.

Its normal people who have no issue listening to your question and giving an honest and informed answer. 

It can actually be kinda empowering and fun. Its obviously your choice but id recommend giving it a shot . Maybe even convince the husband to come along.. its a blast to go through a sex shop with your partner, plus he may get a kick out of having you explain to the person working their that your husband is just too big to fit comfortably in that strap on


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Geek you are so right, but I wanna keep the size information all to myself - don't want anyone to try and entice him away - he-hee.


----------

